

Ask HN: What should I do with lobe.io? - tikwidd

I bought the domain name lobe.io because it&#x27;s 4 letters and kind of fun to pronounce. Does anyone have any ideas for what I could do with it? The word lobe invokes lobes of the brain, earlobes, subdivided structures in general, ...<p>(I know, starting from a name is not actually a good way to come up with entrepreneurial ideas.)
======
realrocker
Something to do with patterns. For e.g:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_pattern](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_pattern)

------
NicoJuicy
If you had lube.io i saw a business opportunity :P Too bad. But just try to
sell your domain for cash.

Or set up a wordpress blog for relevant content.

------
jlgaddis
Let it expire and save yourself $50 next year.

------
k__
Make a site where I can design my very own tunnels and plugs for my lobes and
buy them.

------
fasteo
You bought it for fun and now you find yourself clueless about it ? Let it
expire

